# Is my budgies beak okay?



## Kittywarrior259 (12 mo ago)

I recently got my first every budgie from a pet shop about 4 weeks okay, he is around 11 or 9 weeks old (not sure on the age but he hasn’t had his first molt yet) and he seems to have settled in well. I recently then started to take him out of his cage and about a week later, I saw his beak was a little chipped. I though this was normal until I see it again today and it looked like this:







If

I don’t know if it’s normal or not but its
Seem bigger than last time and I don’t know whether to worry or not. other then that, he seems pretty happy


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

A bit of flaking on the beak is normal, do you have a cuttle bone and mineral block in the cage? Please have a look at this link Essentials to a Great Cage


----------



## Kittywarrior259 (12 mo ago)

Cody said:


> A bit of flaking on the beak is normal, do you have a cuttle bone and mineral block in the cage? Please have a look at this link Essentials to a Great Cage


Yeah I’ve gotten him a cuttlebone


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*What is your budgie's name?
I can't see the cere in the picture - is this a male or a female?
If you post a picture of the cere taken in natural light, no direct sunlight and no flash, we can determine the gender.
How large is the cage? Length, Width, Height?

I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.
Pressure Sores
Bumblefoot
The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:
Essentials for a Great Cage*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!

You've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices. Your budgie is so cute, I agree with Cody's assessment as well as the comment that more pictures would be good. The cere is obscured by the cage bars 

Additionally, you've been provided some great links and resources above, so be sure to look at them! If you have any questions after doing so please be sure to ask.

However, in the meantime, I'm not sure what your question above is? Members who join us are all provided with the links above so that they can stay updated on the best of budgie care.


Best wishes! 👋


----------

